# Last Chance - Quilt Raffle



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saturday is the drawing for Northcentral Maltese Rescue's fabulous quilt:

Quilt-Raffle-2013

I'm really hoping that someone from Spoiled Maltese (ahem - me) :w00t: wins it! OK, so if it's not me, one of my other SM friends! :aktion033:

Tickets are only $5 each or 6 for $25 (I think I did the math right) and the drawing will be Saturday at the NMR picnic, so you won't have long to wait! Many, many thanks to everyone who has already contributed!!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Such a pretty quilt!!

How exciting :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Saturday is the drawing for Northcentral Maltese Rescue's fabulous quilt:
> 
> Quilt-Raffle-2013
> 
> ...


Maggie,
I hope you win it too! You deserve it! But.... if not, maybe me....:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Maggie,
> I hope you win it too! You deserve it! But.... if not, maybe me....:aktion033:


Maggie, you are the greatest! And, if I don't win ... well, then I hope you do! LOL 

I just bought some tickets. Thank you for this thread. I have been missing so many threads and missed the one about the quilt. I just made a donation. 

I love the quilt! Whomever wins it is truly lucky!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I purchased some tickets to help out those babies. I wish you were closer to me down south, I could perhaps foster. I think the quilt is beautiful, but don't really have a place for it (we already have some quilts passed down from family in the attic). So if I win, perhaps I could give it back for another raffle, or sell it to the highest bidder to earn more money for the rescue.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that I win. It's such a beautiful quilt.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Fingers, paws, toes and eyes crossed that I - okay, one of us, wins it!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a beautiful quilt. I just bought tix via the link and it just took seconds to do via PayPal. Looking at all the new babies at NMR really moved me to donate so why not take a chance? Come on folks!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I bought tickets a few weeks ago.... would love to win that beautiful quilt!!!:wub::wub:


----------

